# Question on broadheads......



## pocajunboy (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm new to the forum, have been reading the forum for sometime, and just got back into bowhunting. It's been about 10 years since I last bowhunted. I'm in the Air Force and haven't really had the time to hunt until now. I'm trying to decide which broadhead to buy. I've read tons of reviews and everything I could find on this forum and can't decide. I'm looking at the Montec G5, Slick Trick, Muzzy MX3 and finally the Grim Reaper - Hades. I guess I'm old school, don't like/want mechanical broadheads. Thanks for any help/advice.


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Slick Trick or Grim Reaper would be my first two choices out of those that you listed.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

slicktricks


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Just my .02....

Any of the major brands will work and you will find a lot of people who support each.

My dad only used the original 125 or 150 grain Satellite 3 blades with heavy Grafalloy graphite shafts and a 43 lb Jennings Forked Lighting. He took about 10 deer with that combo w/o ever loosing one.

A buddy of mine only shoots Aero mini-blaster 3's with a 70 lb Hoyt that chronographed at 310fps.  He's taken about 25 deer with that combo.

I shoot a 57lb bow with a 26 in draw (chronographed at a BLASING 245FPS :lol: ). I've shot one doe with the mini blaster 3L (extended tips) and one with a Muzzy 3 blade 75gr. The Miniblaster 3L has a 1.5 inch cut and the Muzzy about an inch. Both worked well.

Another family I know, only uses Thunderheads, with no lossed deer.

It's all about shot placement, and with a quality broadhead that's SHARP, you will be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Until recently I used Thunderhead 125gr. Had great success with them. I just switched to 100 grn Montec G5's. (I switched to graphite arrows and wanted a broadhead a bit lighter. Heard alot of good things about Montec so I tried them.) The Thunderheads would hit close to where my field points did, but these Montec's hit Where my field points do. And they are incredibly easy to sharpen. A bit expensive, but since there are no replacement blades to buy I think it will even out.

If I wanted to go cheaper than the Montec's I'd choose Thunderhead over anything else you have listed.

huntin1


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

grim reapers are mechanicals maybe a read your post wrong but im pretty sure it said you didnt want mechanicals out of the choices i would go with the mx3s


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Magnus Stingers. I've heard nothing but good about them, and thats why i'm using them. :thumb:


----------



## pocajunboy (Nov 8, 2007)

trapper_2 said:


> grim reapers are mechanicals maybe a read your post wrong but im pretty sure it said you didnt want mechanicals out of the choices i would go with the mx3s


The Grim Reaper ~ "Hades". Maybe I gave bad information. I thought this broadhead was the only fixed blade broadhead they make. 
The MX3s are not replaceable blades....correct. I'm not sure I want to sharpen baldes. But I hear sharpening blades is fairly easy. I did look at the WASP Hammer SST. A friend shot two last week with the WASP.


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Grim Reaper Hades is a 3 Blade fixed blade broadhead. And it is a very good broadhead. It flies just like a field point. I know several guys that have used them with great sucess.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I shoot the Montec G5's and they are nasty. They are very easy to resharpen and I love em


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

SNuffers.

Leave a rifle like hole. Never lost a deer with them!

Cut on impact, sharpenable. Just keep a file with you, shoot a deer, refile and shoot another!

They are awsome. May not fly true to 60 plus yards, but within 30 yards they are great.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

I picked up a pack of 100 grain Slick Tricks to shoot out of my Mathews about two weeks ago. I went home over the Veteran's day weekend and was able to practice with them and found out they shot right where my field tips did. Went bowhunting that same night and was lucky enough to smack a big doe and use my extra rifle tag on her. She ran a lot farther than I thought she would have. After field dressing her I found out my arrow went through both lungs but she still managed to run over 250 yards. My broadhead held up fairly well except one blade was noticeably damaged but I did break one of her ribs on my entry hole. The reviews from Cablela's shows a lot of satisfied Slick Trick customers and that was why I bought them. Add me to that list because I too am satisfied

On a side note; considering I've only shot a handful of deer with my bow and don't have enough kill experience to figure this out, I was wondering if anyone else has had a deer surprise them as much as the one I shot did. I made a solid shot but I'll be honest in saying I was worried after tracking her that I wouldn't find her - Thanks


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

I have shot a lot of deer and i never had one go 250yds,not shot through BOTH lungs.The fartherst,was maby 100.Now if you pushed it,i ccould see maby 125.250 is a long,long way without any oxigen,and bleading inside.
Maby you missed,judged the distance it ran.??.pan.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry guys, I have to be one of the minority here. I'm a die hard MUZZY fan I use the 125 three blade. As for mechanicals eh with my muzzy's I never had them fail to open on impact. :beer:


----------

